# Nik Software - Viveza



## MMarz (Mar 6, 2009)

I recently added Nik Softwares Viveza as a plug-in in Elements and now, after checking the Viveza website, it looks to be compatible with LRv2.3.  That would be awesome if it ran the Control Points in the develop module in some way..  Yes?  No?  Anyone know for sure?


edit--------------

Most Excellent news!!

I think...

Need to figure out if it is a different version of Viveza, or the same one that was installed as a plug-in to Elements..


----------



## Denis Pagé (Mar 6, 2009)

Look here for Lightroom 2 compatibility...


----------



## Mark Sirota (Mar 6, 2009)

Calling them a "plug-in" is a bit of hyperbole.  These work as an external editor through the "Edit in..." mechanism, requiring an intermediate file (generally a TIFF) which is then re-imported into your Library.


----------



## ernie (Mar 7, 2009)

Man, it sure would be nice if some day we could get plug-ins that work on the raw files instead of a stupid tiff. It kind of defeats the purpose of all that non destructive nature of LR. Oh well, maybe in V3. (fingers crossed)


----------



## MMarz (Mar 7, 2009)

Mark Sirota said:


> Calling them a "plug-in" is a bit of hyperbole.  These work as an external editor through the "Edit in..." mechanism, requiring an intermediate file (generally a TIFF) which is then re-imported into your Library.



Absolutely agree...  plug-in is a long stretch.  But that said, I love using it and as mentioned elsewhere it's a shame it can't integrate into the DNG format.



egd5 said:


> Man, it sure would be nice if some day we could get plug-ins that work on the raw files instead of a stupid tiff. It kind of defeats the purpose of all that non destructive nature of LR. Oh well, maybe in V3. (fingers crossed)



I don't use it on every image.  I truly love the adjustment brush.  I do get a different result with the U-Point though and I'd expect it to fit in like the 2-4% of my images that I process out in Elements, when you need it you need it.


----------



## GRF_Photo (Mar 7, 2009)

*I wonder if it can be reset to normal after the edits.*

In Photshop, Viveza will add a layer automatically, it will not destruct any pixels unless you flatten the image.   I wonder if it remains non-destructive somehow..say maybe be able to "reset" the pixels back to pre-edit afterwards if you wish, or does it actually produce a TIFF right there... is that a definite? A TIFF?  Any config settings for this plugin?  I'm sorry to sound so confused but unfamiliar with how plugin's should act in Lightroom.  Kinda new! :shock:


----------



## Mark Sirota (Mar 7, 2009)

GRF_Photo said:


> In Photshop, Viveza will add a layer automatically, it will not destruct any pixels unless you flatten the image.   I wonder if it remains non-destructive somehow..say maybe be able to "reset" the pixels back to pre-edit afterwards if you wish, or does it actually produce a TIFF right there... is that a definite? A TIFF?



In Photoshop, Viveza is already acting on a rendered image (TIFF, JPEG, or PSD).

In Lightroom, there is no rendered image, just a raw file and a set of instructions.  Because Viveza needs a rendered image to work on, Lightroom creates one (normally a TIFF) and passes that to the external editor.

When you're done with the external editor, Lightroom imports the edited file and stacks it with the original.

So any changes made before the TIFF is created are baked in, and any changes made by the external editor are also baked in.


----------

